# Ammonia won't go down? Need advice?



## MissBec (Feb 4, 2014)

I tested my water today and it was 
Ph: 6.0
Ammonia 8ppm
Nitrite 0ppm
Nitrate 0ppm

I noticed my ammonia hasn't drop down yet, I have done 5 water changes and had added API ammonia lock. What should I do? . 
What if I get snail would that help lower levels or is it too high for the snail? I have been cycling for a month and half


----------



## BWG (Oct 11, 2011)

Fishless cycling? I wouldn't add the snail. The ammonia is locked as ammonium thanks to the low pH and Ammonia Lock. Do you have a hardness test? If you're fishless cycling I'd do however many large water changes it takes to get the pH up and ammonia down to about 4.


----------



## MissBec (Feb 4, 2014)

Yes I am doing fishless cycle , I have two plants in my tank and I don't have KH or GH testing kit. Do you think I need to ferlizer my plants one plant look bit tad funny


----------



## BWG (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah do as many water changes as needed. The pH is too low to cycle. The KH and GH tests aren't absolutely necessary, since the fact that your pH is so low gives a pretty good hint that you have soft water. You want to try to maintain the ammonia at around 4.0.

As to the plants, ferts would be good, but I can't really say if that is why the one looks bad. Not without knowing things like what kind it is, what light you have, etc.


----------



## MissBec (Feb 4, 2014)

20 litre tank
Filter 
11 watts light
2 plants: Hygrophila and amazon sword
Heater temperature 26-30 degree Celsius. This morning I had found the filter sponge covered in all lot of brown slime which i believe it brown alage, i clean it with the tank water, I have been cleaning the sponge about once week now


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

The snail will just add ammonia. What is the pH out of your tap? Put water in a cup and test in 24 hours to tell us this number. Seachem Flourish is a good fert.


----------



## BWG (Oct 11, 2011)

Which plant is looking funny? How is it looking? Why and how are you cleaning the sponges?


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

Do you know the kelvin rating of the bulb?


----------



## MissBec (Feb 4, 2014)

I am up to my 7th water change no improvements in ammonia but Ph has risen a bit
Ph: 6.8
Ammonia 8ppm
Nitrite 0ppm
Nitrate 0ppm

I have tested my tap water and it was between 6.6 - 6.8, what should i do? I haven't brought any fertilizer yet but I am planning get some this week. 

With the light it compact fluorescent 11 watts, Ac210V50Hz. Oscar Enterprises Inc.
Nominal current: 0.155Amp


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I would put some limestone decor in your tank. It will raise your pH naturally.


----------



## jpepe1 (Dec 16, 2013)

A ph of 6.8 is fine for most community fish.You will be better served by getting fish that flourish in your water's natural parameters then by trying to change ph,hardness etc. I would only think of using fertilizer until you get to add fish. Then see how your plants react with the presence of the fish waste.Your plants seem to show new growth if that's the case I wouldn't be adding fertilizer anyway.Good Luck


----------



## BWG (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm not sure how large of water changes are being done, but I would continue to do them. The ammonia is still too high. Since the test doesn't go any higher we have no idea if it is 8.0 or higher. Get it down to 4.0.

Honestly I would not worry about the tapwater pH at this point. jpepe1 is right that it is easiest to match the fish to the water you have when starting out. I have an even lower tapwater pH and my fish are fine. 

Now that being said Flint is also right. If your pH continues to drop during the cycle you will have to buffer your water for the duration of it. After that you can stop buffering. A fishless cycle is like cycling on steroids. For people with softwater the nitrification process rapidly uses up carbonates and that is what buffers the water and keep the pH stable. Since you won't ever have any stock that produce as much ammonia as you are using for the fishless cycle that may not be a concern afterwards.


----------



## MissBec (Feb 4, 2014)

Yay My ammonia has finally dropped to 4ppm,what should i do next?


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Wait for the tank to cycle lol. 4ppm is perfect. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MissBec (Feb 4, 2014)

It's been 2 days and the ammonia is still 4ppm, nitrite is 0ppm and nitrate is 10ppm.

Does ammonia have to developed then nitrite and nitrate in exact order? to complete fishless cycle?
Do I need to do water change?


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

Yes, ammonia is only converted to nitrite, never directly to nitrate. So for you to have high ammonia, no nitrite, and a reading for nitrate indicates that you have aa full cycle, but its getting backed up at the first stage...nitrite is being consumed as fast as it is produced.

First ammonia must be ppresent, then bacteria colonize and convert it to nitrite. After nitrite rises, another type of bacteria converts it to nitrate. Because you had very high ammonia and you are getting a reading for nitrate, you probaly have been colonized by both types of bacteria. Now that you have lowered your ammonia, the bacteria colony is consuming all of the nitrite that is being produced and turning it into nitrate faster than ammonia is being turned into nitrite.

It is rare to see ammonia remain high while nitrite is being efficiently processed so watch out for nitrite spike once the ammonia-consuming bacteria catch up. Your low ph may have somthing to do.with the ammonia remaining high, but usualy its the nitrite-consuming bacteria the have a hard time in acid water(pH below 7.0) 

Sorry if this is confusing- I'm up at 4am due to insomnia and I just cant seem to simplify it in writing right now.

Thanks for posting your test results, this can be a learning oppurtunity for all of us.

Good luck!


----------



## MissBec (Feb 4, 2014)

Sooo that means the cycle is done? 
I tested my ph it was 6.6 and ammonia is still 4ppm. How do I raise ph levels naturally?


----------



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

a calcium source will work
cuttle bones are cheap


----------



## jay0884 (Dec 11, 2013)

Your cycle isn't done until you can dose your tank with 4 ppm of ammonia and have it completely cycled thru in 24 hrs. Looks like your low on bacteria that breaks down ammonia probably caused by your low ph. Be patient your almost done. You said your ph is 6.8 AFTER you let it sit for 24 hrs? To raise your oh you could also go with crushed coral in a mesh bag and you could remove it later if you need to.


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

Cycle is not done, ammonia over1.0 is dangerous longterm, and even short term I would be worried about why ammonia is not being consumed. When it starts to get processed efficiently you may see a spike in nitrite, which is also very dangerous to fish. Only after you see accumulating nitrate with very low ( under 0.5) ammonia and nitrite is your tank cycled and ready for fish. I think its taking so long because of low pH.Take Flear's advice of adding a cuttlebone or two. There was another member on this forum who struggled to establish a stable cycle till he raised his ph. Now his tank is fine and cycling well. I NEVER recommend altering ph unless it is required to get a cycle going.
Good luck!


----------



## MissBec (Feb 4, 2014)

How long should I leave cuttle bone? in my fish tank? I brought one today so hopefully this will help with my PH levels.


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

I would put it in the filter if there is room and leave it till pH reaches 7.2 or it totaly dissolves.


----------



## MissBec (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't think there is enough room to put it in the filter but i did put it in stocking. Would this also help my plants too? Can it make the water change colours too?


----------



## MissBec (Feb 4, 2014)

Ammonia 1ppm
Ph: 7.6 bit dark according to the card
Nitrite; 1ppm - 2ppm
Nitrate: 20ppm

Yay!! Sooo with my tank can I use frozen blood worms to get the ammonia up?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

what little i know (sounds strange coming from me)
pH is good (depending on what fish you want - if you still have that cuttle bone in there, good time to remove it

your numbers are good (ammonia, nitrite, nitrate) - not ready for fish yet, but sounds like soon

letting frozen bloodworms rot in the tank is way to increase ammonia as well. (anything to rot will do this actually)
(i've even heard of the 'tinkle' method, ... although that was given with advice/warning not to tell anyone so no one is making jokes or rumors behind your back)


----------



## MissBec (Feb 4, 2014)

Did my tank cycled ?


Yesterday result: added fish flakes and cuttle bone to tank 
Ammonia 1ppm
Ph:6.6
Nitrite 0.25ppm
Nitrate: 20ppm

Today result 
Ph:6.6
Ammonia: 0ppm 
Nitrite: oppm
Nitrate: 5 - 10ppm
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

